# Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium



## davethebrave. (27. November 2008)

*Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

Hallo Community,

Weihnachten nähert sich mit großen Schritten und es ist nun an mir, meine Wünsche zu formulieren 

Da ich schon in der Schule extrem schreibfaul war, könnt ihr euch ja sicher vorstellen, dass sich dieses Attribut besonders negativ auf mein Studium auswirkt 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium.

Ich hab schon jede Menge Reviews und Threads gelesen und mein Fokus richtet sich auf im Moment auf das Samsung NC10.

Meine Anforderungen:

-relativ große HD
-edles Design
-lange Akkulaufzeit
-komfortable Tastatur
-relativ schnell

werden hier absolut erfüllt, wenn da nicht 2 kleine Probleme wären.

Das erste ist der Preis. Da es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sein soll, sollte es eine solche Preismarke (~400€) nicht erreichen.

Das zweite ist das mitgelieferte WinXP, welches ich nicht benötige und welches den Preis nur unnötig nach oben treibt.

Wisst ihr, ob es Sparangebote, Internet- oder Handyverträge mit dem Samsung als Goody oder Ähnliches gibt?

Gibt es Angebote ein Angebot ohne das Betriebssystem?

Gibt es Alternativen, die die gleichen Vorzüge bieten und weniger kosten?

Ist zu erwarten, dass der Preis bis Weihnachten noch fällt?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die hoffentlich zahlreich folgenden Antworten und Tipps!


----------



## Klaus01 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*



davethebrave. schrieb:


> Das erste ist der Preis. Da es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sein soll, sollte es eine solche Preismarke (~400€) nicht erreichen.



Dumme Frage, aber wo ist denn das obere Ende Deines Preislimits?

Bedenke dabei bitte, dass Du viele Ansprüche an das Gerät stellst:
- (große) HD
- ein integriertes Display
- (komfortable) Tastatur
- (schnelle) CPU, RAM, etc.
- Akkus mit langer Laufzeit

Also: wieviel darf es denn maximal kosten?

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

also, wenn es ~400€ sein soll, dann meint er sicher nicht 500-600€, sondern eher max. 450€ 


für das geld kiegst du an sich nur so nen kram wie denn eeepc, der ist nicht geeignet zum wirklichen arbeiten. mal unterwegs surfen, nen text schreiben - o.k.... aber kein ernsthaftes arbeiten. 

auch der nc10: ich finde den VIEL zu klein, um damit wirklich arbeiten zu können. 12 zoll ist IMHO minimum. kleiner ist nur sinnvoll, wenn du viel unterwegs bist und auch zB am flughafen mal schnell aktienkurse checken und ne mail schreiben willst  

und mehr als 160GB is da auch nicht drin, wobei die frage ist, b das nicht eh mehr als genug ist. du willst ja wohl kaum games drauf installieren und ausgerechnet so ein NBook für filme usw. nugzen...? zudem haben die Nbooks in der größe auch kein DVD-laufwerk. jedenfalls die miesten (k.a., ob es nicht doch eines mit gibt)

was ggf. in frage käme wäre eines von one.de: 360€, 13 zoll One Notebook S7208 by: One - ONE Shop is aber OHNE windows! falls du ein win XP übrig hast, musst du erst schauen, ob es überhaupt treiber dafür gibt. auch hier aber "nur" 160GB HD. 

für 400€ gibt es das auch mit besserer CPU und 2GB RAM.



für deine zwecke kommst du aber ansonsten IMHO nicht unter 500€ weg. zB ein dell Inspiron Mini 12 ab 530€.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

Was ist den mit dem ASUS Eee PC 1000H ?Notebooks ASUS Eee PC 1000H (schwarz)

Hier ein test bericht Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Neuer Anführer der Netbooks

Da das ASUS BT und N-Draft hat find ich das besser als das Samsung NC10


----------



## CHICOLORES (28. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

hohl dir das ASUS Eee PC 1000H ....

es gibt einfach sachen auf dieser welt die man egtl nicht bräuchte .... aba wenn man sie braucht dann sollte man das perfekte Preis/Leistungsverhältnis anstreben und da ist eben Asus top an top

mein ratschlag wäre eher dahingehend das du dir n richtigen laptop hohlst ..... die sind nicht viel größer aba wesentlich bequemer

mit der zeit wirst du mit nem netbook nicht glücklich .... glaubs mir


----------



## davethebrave. (29. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*



> Also: wieviel darf es denn maximal kosten?


Die ~360 sind schon die oberste Schmerzgrenze. Besser günstiger, jedoch bin ich nicht gewillt auf technischen Komfort zu verzichten 



> Da das ASUS BT und N-Draft hat find ich das besser als das Samsung NC10


Hoffentlich verzeihst du mir meine, nur geringfügig vorhandene Netbook Affinität, und erläuterst deine Ausführungen nochmal weniger anspruchsvoll 

Welche Details machen das Asus Eee PC 1000H besser als das Samsung NC10?

Gruß Dave


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

Also BT = Bluetooth, das sollte dir denk ma ein begriff sein, haben auch viele Handys zur daten übertragung.

N-Draft ist der neue W-Lan standart. Vorher war es G-Draft (max 54Mbit), und N-Draft macht mit 108M-Bit halt doppelt so viel mit.

Das wären für mich persöhnlich so 2 wichtige gründe für den Eee PC.
Den Eee PC hab ich übrigens bei Hardwareversandt.de schon für 375€ gesehen...


----------



## The Rock (30. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

Ich habe mich fürs Samsung entschieden weil:

-Akku hält länger (das wichtigste Kriterium)
-Gehäuse nicht glänzend sondern matt
-sieht besser/edler aus


----------



## B4umkuch3n (30. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

wei schauts hiermit aus?
da kannst noch nen bisl schauen was du brauchst und was nicht
Vostro A860 Laptop
meine schwester hat auch son teil fürs studium und is total zufreiden damit
und ich hatte es auch mal kurz in der hand und hae auch nix negative gesehn


----------



## GIROL-GTX (30. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

Also ich benutze für die Schule mein Acer Aspire One A150X (in weiß), und komme super damit aus !!!

HDD ist 120GB groß 
Der akku hält so bis zu 2 einhalb stunden 
Sieht total geil/schick/edel aus 
Tastatur, naja nicht wirklich super aba man gewöhnt sich dran (wegen der größe/kleine mein ich)
Und ist auch wirklich relativ schnell (solang du nicht ******* drauf speicherst^^)

Und kostet mittlerweile "nur" 375€ (Win. XP is dabei)

Also ich würde es dir sehr empfehlen, da ich es ya selber habe und super zufrieden damit bin...

MfG


----------



## The Rock (30. November 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*



GIROL-GTX schrieb:


> Also ich benutze für die Schule mein Acer Aspire One A150X (in weiß), und komme super damit aus !!!
> 
> HDD ist 120GB groß
> Der akku hält so bis zu 2 einhalb stunden
> ...


Naja, IMO etwas teuer im Vergleich zum Asus oder Samsung. Hier mal ein paar Samsung Daten:

160 GB Festplatte
Akku ca 5-7 Stunden
Windows XP
mattes 10" Display
378 € bei Cyberport


----------



## GIROL-GTX (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

naja ...

ich hab dir ja nur meine empfhelung gegeben da ich ihn selber habe .... 

musst du wissen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netbook/MiniNotebook fürs Studium*

Seid montag hab ich jetzt selber den Asus Eee pc 1000h.

bin super zufrieden damit und von der leistung echt erstaunt! Der atom mit HT macht sich echt!

Meine absolute Kaufempfehlung!


----------

